# 280Z N/A help needed.



## tm_94altima (Aug 12, 2005)

I am helping my friend rebuild his 280Z. It is an N/A 1983 280Z. The only problem I am having is making an intake. I haven't found a good way to make one or buy one. Any suggestions? Also if you know of any short throw shifter kits we are looking for one of those as well.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

nevermind.... delete


----------



## Mig2 (Jul 20, 2005)

tm_94altima said:


> I am helping my friend rebuild his 280Z. It is an N/A 1983 280Z. The only problem I am having is making an intake. I haven't found a good way to make one or buy one. Any suggestions? Also if you know of any short throw shifter kits we are looking for one of those as well.


Try MSA. http://www.zcarparts.com/ I beleive they have both. But an 83 is a *ZX* not a Z. Doesn't mean much to the casual observer but big difference if you own one.


----------



## tm_94altima (Aug 12, 2005)

Mig2 said:


> Try MSA. http://www.zcarparts.com/ I beleive they have both. But an 83 is a *ZX* not a Z. Doesn't mean much to the casual observer but big difference if you own one.


Thanks for the help, just ordered the intake. Why did they change it to ZX?


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

tm_94altima said:


> Why did they change it to ZX?


It's a different chassis of sorts, it's like a b11 vs b12, except that with the ZX,Z there isn't as much parts interchangeability.

it also happened around when there was the datsun > nissan change and all the model names when berserk.


----------



## Mig2 (Jul 20, 2005)

B11sleeper said:


> It's a different chassis of sorts, it's like a b11 vs b12, except that with the ZX,Z there isn't as much parts interchangeability.
> 
> it also happened around when there was the datsun > nissan change and all the model names when berserk.


More or less. There is a lot of interchangeability between the Z and the ZX. Especially drivetrain and driveline. They used the same basic engine and management system (if you want to call it that back then) from 75-83 with the exception of the turbo (1983). Body and interior parts are different between the Z and ZX. A ZX is heavier but that trend actually began in 75 with the advent of the 280Z with each year getting a little heavier. Also the ZX suspension is softer and more geared toward the masses rather than the enthusiast.


----------

